# Caring for Knee Pain



## the goat lord (Mar 6, 2011)

I did a fairly easy 40 mile group ride yesterday and about 2 miles in I noticed the back of my right knee hurt anytime there was motion. It got worse throughout the ride but I just rode through. Today I woke up and my knee is in a tremendous amount of pain any time I move it. Like an idiot, I tried to ride this morning to see if I could just ride it out but I made it about half way around my block before I had to unclip my foot because the pain caused by my leg just moving was too much.

Any tips on what might of caused this? I've only had knee pain once when riding and it was similar but I considered it an isolated event. There was no crash or traumatic event I can put with the pain. Literally just woke up tried to ride and there it was except now its lingering and feels worse than it did yesterday.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Don't ever try to "ride out" sharp or localized pains !

In the meantime, take ibuprofen (advil/motrin) or similar NSAID, and ice the knee with a bag of frozen peas/corn -- 20 min with ice, 20 min off -- and repeat a few times per day.

As far as "cause", pretty hard to diagnose specifics via internet, but most will probably tell you it's likely the bike fit & setup.

What is your recent riding history? Any sudden, significant increase in mileage or intensity could cause the pain. 

Depending on your age, inadequate warm-up and/or too much windchill on exposed knees could also contribute.


----------



## the goat lord (Mar 6, 2011)

tom_h said:


> Don't ever try to "ride out" sharp or localized pains !
> 
> In the meantime, take ibuprofen (advil/motrin) or similar NSAID, and ice the knee with a bag of frozen peas/corn -- 20 min with ice, 20 min off -- and repeat a few times per day.
> 
> ...


Ya it was stupid of me to try and ride on it. I've been taking an anti-inflammatory but it doesn't seem to be doing much. As far as my riding history goes, I ride 4-5 times a week and I'm pretty consistent in the length/difficulty of the rides. I'm in my late 20's so I don't think I'm old enough to be having many physical issues though I have been waking up with stiff finger joints for a bit now, I'm hoping that I'm not becoming riddled with arthritis. I've been working as an EMT for quite some time now and we lift many many fat people, I'm wondering if maybe that is just taking its toll on my knees. I figure I'll stick with the icing and what not and if it doesnt improve in the next couple days go see my doctor. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

A change in your position can causeproblems. Have you raised the saddle lately?


----------



## the goat lord (Mar 6, 2011)

Well I figured out the source of my knee pain.. I went to the doctors and it appears I have torn a ligament. Probably my damn fault for starting a ride in the cold wearing shorts and not stretching lol. Well 2 weeks from now I will have learned my lesson. Thanks for the replies guys


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

"torn" ligament?! That sounds serious. Or was it just strained?

Regardless, stretching before cycling can help but is not a substitute for a good warmup. 

I'm much older than you (late 50s), and for my body I've learned that any hard efforts require absolute minimum 20 minutes, and preferably 30 min, of moderate cycling @ 16-20 mph. And, knee warmers if it's cool outside (under 60º), until I've had my 20-30 minutes.


----------



## the goat lord (Mar 6, 2011)

tom_h said:


> "torn" ligament?! That sounds serious. Or was it just strained?
> 
> Regardless, stretching before cycling can help but is not a substitute for a good warmup.
> 
> I'm much older than you (late 50s), and for my body I've learned that any hard efforts require absolute minimum 20 minutes, and preferably 30 min, of moderate cycling @ 16-20 mph. And, knee warmers if it's cool outside (under 60º), until I've had my 20-30 minutes.



It's a very small tear so it wont require any surgery but its painful enough at this point that I can barley walk. I've defiantly learned my lesson and will warm up before riding hard and in the cold.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

directrevolt said:


> Don't stretch! If you don't have a _Revolt_, just do some warm-up exercises. Stretching ligaments and tendons is so old school!
> 
> Oh and don't ask what the _Revolt_ is, its a myth.


Stretching has gotten a bad rap only because people have this sadomasochistic view that stretching must hurt. 

Sports doctors have known for decades that you only want to stretch up to the point where you barely feel it and hold that stretch. If you do this you stay in the safe range and gradually you'll increase flexibility. 

And flexibility is something you need with the aggressive positions maintained for road racing. If you lack flexibility you can look forward to an aching back post ride. 

All the years that I've raced most of the top guys stretch before the race. I stretch twice a day and do core at least 5 times a week. When you're younger you can get away with not stretching, but I'm coming up on 38 years and my back will speak up if I get lazy and don't stay on top of things.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

directrevolt said:


> I agree that the research hasn't quite met up with the anecdotal evidence, but what we do know from published research that there is no injury prevention benefit. (see here)


And that's been known for at least a decade by the running community. 

However we also know that aches and pains can be reduced(of course if you have torn tendons you better be careful) by consistently stretching. 

With the aggressive position of racing cyclist an older person might have to work at improving flexibility to stay in the drops for longer periods that occur during a race if they want to avoid after race soreness.

For my own back if I don't stay on top of my stretching I'll be in some serious hurt the next day after hammering and even my ITB has to be daily stretched to stay ahead of that problem as well, I imagine it will get even worse when I'm in my 50's 60's and beyond if I'm still on a bike wanting to ride as fast as I can.


----------

